# Fisheries dept. sniffer dog can detect pregger lobsters



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...-nosed-dog-sniffs-out-illegal-lobster-fishing

Interesting. I wonder if they would expand that to dwarf lobsters or crayfish in the aquapet market.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why would they expand it to the aquapet market?


----------

